# "Our Shetland Heritage" by Scott Uzzel



## mininik (Sep 18, 2007)

I would love to hear reviews on this book. I just bought a copy off Ebay, but it won't get here for a week or so. I'm curious if it is still in print, or if there is something special about the single copy on Amazon for $250.? (I didn't pay anywhere near that much, of course!) I'm also wondering if the Uzzel family is still involved with Shetlands? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 18, 2007)

I have never heard of this book, what exactly does it cover? I'd love to purchase a copy of it as well, i think i will pass on $250 though




.


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a copy and I think it's a must read for anyone who wants to breed shetlands. I found 2 Congress Grand Champions on a mare's pedigree that I was unaware of! I believe it's no longer in print as I think I bought one of the last remaining copies directly from the Uzzels. I'm sure Lewella will chime in with more detail.



:


----------



## Miniv (Sep 18, 2007)

I also feel it's a priceless book for people who want to know about the early years of the American Shetland. It's been out of print for several years, but feel it would be worth puting out another printing of it.

I'm trying to dig into my gray cells, but I believe that Scott Uzzel is no longer breeding Shetlands but he still keeps in contact with what's going on. I also hope Lewella pops in because I'm sure she knows more.

MA


----------



## Leeana (Sep 18, 2007)

I would LOVE to find a copy of this book! Is there anyway around the $250 to find a copy of it?


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all: I relie heavily on Uzzle's book, Our Shetland Heritage. It is invaluable, especially when arguing  what is a Classic. Lewella will have more about Scott and family, but I believe they are still in the business, I think their name is Red Roof or Red Barn or Red something Shetlands. I think I read a post ages ago on another list that Scott has bought some double registered mini/shetlands or some of the smaller ones at any rate. Scott may still have some copies of Our Shetland Heritage. I urge everyone who wants to know more about the Shetlands to beg, borrow or steal a copy. Good luck. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Leeana (Sep 18, 2007)

Does Scott have an email address ..phone number ..something? Heck i'd even write to him if anyone has his address. I bet he is still a member of ASPC, i might check the membership directory.

I would die to get my hands on a copy of that book



:. I so enjoyed the mini 'outstanding stallions/mares' books and always thought the shetlands needed something of the sort, i guess this is close enough right?

If someone has his contact info and cant post it, please PM it to me. Thanks


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation, guys... I had seen this book on eBay but wasn't sure. I just bought a copy on eBay this morning! Looking forward to it now!

Andrea


----------



## chandab (Sep 19, 2007)

Leeana said:


> Does Scott have an email address ..phone number ..something? Heck i'd even write to him if anyone has his address. I bet he is still a member of ASPC, i might check the membership directory.
> 
> I would die to get my hands on a copy of that book
> 
> ...


I did an online search yesterday, I can't remember if I typed the title of the book, or his name or both in the search, but did come up iwth a page he wrote about his involvement in ponies and his dad.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 19, 2007)

heres some info for you

scott

I believe this group was started by scott?? I belong to the classic shetland yahoo group which is part of this page


----------



## Lewella (Sep 22, 2007)

Scott is still around and occassionally posts on the Arenosa YahooGroup. He's sold much of his memorabilia the last couple of years (I bought his complete set of stud books) and I beleive all his animals are now mini or ASPC/AMHR and of primarily Arenosa and Lust bloodlines. Yes, he was one of the founders of the Classic Shetlands YahooGroup.

Shirlee, I think it's Red Roof Farm.

Copies on Ebay of Our Shetland Heritage usually run around $10 to $15. No idea why the Amazon copy would be that high! Wowza!

Scott doesn't have a website as far as I know. He does have email - the address I have is [email protected]

Other good books -

_*The Shetland Pony By L. Frank Bedell*_ - Frank Bedell and his family were Shetland breeders from Iowa and this book was published in 1959's. Copies usually run around $25 to $40 on ebay and are usually former library copies.

_*The Shetland Saga by Leslie Boomhower*_ - Les Boomhower was also an Iowa breeder and is best known as being the man who started the POA registry. Many excellent photos in this self published book. Copies can usually be purchased directly from Les or contact Dennis & Sharon O'Keefe as they often carry a few signed copies with them to sell for Les who lives fairly close to them.

IMO - "Our Shetland Heritage", "The Shetland Pony", and "The Shetland Saga" are must reads for anyone who is interested in this history of the American Shetland pony.


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Lewella... I just got (from eBay) both Bedell's and Uzzel's books. They are definitely worth reading and give me a better perspective on what, exactly, the American Shetland is.

Are there more recent books published? I have been contemplating writing a Miniature horse book, but there are already some of those on the market. Perhaps a Shetland book???

Andrea


----------



## Lewella (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe "The Shetland Saga" was the last book published on the breed. Yes, I think there is very much a need for an updated book but oh what a monumental task that would be! :new_shocked:


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmm well I do like challenges...

Andrea


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 30, 2007)

I just bought the book off of Ebay. The seller is Tracy D Uzzel, any relation to Scott?


----------



## JeanH (Sep 30, 2007)

Tracy is Scott's wife I believe.

Jean


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting, Thanks! :saludando:

Edited to add: I received an email from Tracy tonight and she is indeed Scott's wife. I asked if he would mind signing the book for me and she said he would sign it! How cool!!



:


----------

